
Trump won’t allow you to use iPads or laptops on certain airlines. Here’s why - molecule
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/03/21/trump-wont-allow-you-to-use-ipads-or-laptops-on-certain-airlines-heres-the-underlying-story/
======
alphabettsy
This article gives some credence to the idea it may be a protectionist tactic
since it does seems to address any threat: [https://skift.com/2016/06/28/u-s-
airlines-set-to-lose-major-...](https://skift.com/2016/06/28/u-s-airlines-set-
to-lose-major-battle-against-gulf-carriers-in-open-skies-debate/)

------
noclickbait
Why's clickbait still allowed here?

~~~
dang
If you'd like to write software that accurately detects all clickbait, we'd be
delighted to try it out.

